# Grub: non vedo piú le opzioni [Risolto]

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena aggiornato grub, seguendo anche il warning che diceva alla fine...al riavvio mi son trovato invece della solita lista di Opzioni (Linux, Windows, Installa sul disco) il cursore lampeggiante...tuttavia, le opzioni me le prende ancora (riesco a bootare correttamente in entrambi i sistemi).

Cosa posso fare?

Grazie mille!Last edited by LastHope on Sat Aug 02, 2008 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

non so se è il mio stesso problema, però su ben due PC, dopo un grosso aggiornamento GRUB mi si è incasinato.

Mi sono trovato uno "sfondo", se così si può definire, grigio e le scritte erano quasi illeggibili.

Anche io riuscivo a fare comunque il boot senza problemi, ma la grafica era orrenda.

A me è bastato semplicemente riemergere grub per risolvere il problema.

----------

## ckx3009

@LastHope

probabilmente non trova il tuo grubsplash.

ti conviene, inizialmente commentare o cancellare la riga che hai simile a questa

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

dopodiche' ti basta ripristinare il tuo splash.xpm.gz (o quello che hai tu) rimettendolo nella cartella /boot/grub/ o rimanere senza grubsplash.Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Jul 14, 2008 9:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mack1

Stesso problema,si era "mangiato" splash.xpm.gz:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230984

Soluzione:

 *Quote:*   

> mount /boot ; emerge --config grub ; grub-install /dev/sdXX
> 
> 

 

Così ho risolto.

Ciao

----------

## LastHope

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Stesso problema,si era "mangiato" splash.xpm.gz:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230984
> 
> Soluzione:
> ...

 

Io probabilmente ho sbagliato qualcosa (ho fatto emerge --config grub, messo la stessa directory che uso per grub, fatto grub e quindi setup (hd0) [mai usato grub-install]...e ora è bloccato sulla schermata di "Grub loading, please wait..." :'(

Adesso mi scarico l'ultima versione di Gentoo...cosa potrebbe essere ora a bloccare grub?

Quali passaggi dovrei seguire per avere un'installazione _pulita_ di grub?

Grazie a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quali passaggi dovrei seguire per avere un'installazione _pulita_ di grub?
> 
> Grazie a tutti
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## ckx3009

una cosa pulita pulita: 

- chroot da livecd

- mount /boot

- emerge grub

- # grub

- grub> root (hd0,0) 

- grub> setup (hd0)

- grub> quit

- nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

- elimini il superfluo (splash eccetera) e ripristini le funzionalita' di grub.

- umount /boot

- reboot

----------

## pipe3

Carissimi,

da poco sul mio notebook (DELL Inspiron 510m) con gentoo installato mi è successo un fatto alquanto strano. Non ricordo bene se dopo un aggiornamento o qualche altra cosa, c'è grub che, pur mantenendo l'esatto elenco di kernel o altri OS da avviare in accordo con il file grub.conf, non mi visualizza più tale elenco all'avvio.

In pratica mi compare una schermata nera con il cursore invece che l'elenco sopra citato ma tecnicamente è tutto ok. Infatti se scorro con le frecce per esempio alla fine, carica il sistema operativo esatto. Capite però che non vedere nulla prima di effettuare il boot causa un forte problema di usabilità. Grazie.

----------

## !equilibrium

Avresti dovuto leggerti con maggiore attenzione i messaggi di emerge quando hai fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento di grub, così sapresti il perchè del problema e come risolvero:  mount /boot && emerge --config grub && grub-install /dev/xxx

----------

## LastHope

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> una cosa pulita pulita: 
> 
> - chroot da livecd
> 
> - mount /boot
> ...

 

So che è passato un tot di tempo, ma finalmente oggi ho avuto modo (...soprattutto tempo!) di sistemare il mio computer grazie alle tue precise indicazione  :Smile: 

----------

